# Favorite childhood toy



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

Related to the best Christmas present thread is this.

*What was your favorite toy as a child?*

It's probably the one you played with the most though not necessarily. It may be one that you had for a very short time but remember fondly. Unlike the Christmas thread, this toy could have come from anywhere; maybe even something you found by accident.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Dec 20, 2005)

Easy one for me.......my trains!  

Lionel and H.O.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 20, 2005)

Over the years of me childhood, any toy that I caould play music on (radio, stereo, etc) was, by default, favorite.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 20, 2005)

Hands down...GI Joe.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

I've only received about 6 gifts, literally, in my entire childhood. I'm sure I could honestly name them all if I thought about it for a second, but I'd rather not.

The one that I remember is a toy gun I got when I was 10. It was a toy laser blaster type gun called a Sonic Fazer (yes, I spelled that right).

It has 6 settings on it and was battery powered. Each setting made a different blaster sound.

Unfortunately my grandmother bought me the display model which was the last available. It was broken and only one setting worked but it sounded all squeeky.

Still, I played with it every day. I made a makeshift holster for it and everything. I just ran around in the woods with it, scaring deer and such, but it was fun.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 20, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> The one that I remember is a toy gun I got when I was 10. It was a toy laser blaster type gun called a Sonic Fazer (yes, I spelled that right).



Guns were the best. One of my faves was a Transformer. Megatron! Could change into a gun. I also loved my Legos. One of my favorite creations was a gun!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

One of the guys I know still buys action figures and toys all the time. He loves the Transformers and looks forward to buying them.  I'm glad to see that some people still have it in them to play with toys and stop being so "adult".


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 20, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> One of the guys I know still buys action figures and toys all the time. He loves the Transformers and looks forward to buying them.  I'm glad to see that some people still have it in them to play with toys and stop being so "adult".



I think most guys never outgrow toys, they just get alot more expensive


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> I think most guys never outgrow toys, they just get alot more expensive


 
That would explain my computer and 8 peripherals.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 20, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> That would explain my computer and 8 peripherals.



Some aspects of growing up is kind of sad... i used to be able to spend a day running through the woods beating trees with sticks, or spend countless hours playing ball by myself or with friends. Makes you wish for the days when you could get a thrill out of skipping rocks or jumping over the waves in the ocean...


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Makes you wish for the days when you could get a thrill out of skipping rocks or jumping over the waves in the ocean...


 
(sigh) So true. So true.

Anybody else remember a favorite toy? What about all the really safe ones like Slinky and Lawn Darts?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 20, 2005)

I grew up "financially disadvantaged" (I think that is the politically correct term) so the best present I ever got - even though technically not a toy - was ski pants.  Getting them meant I could go outside and play instead of staying in all of the time.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2005)

Books. Prior to that, yeah, GI Joe.


----------



## Kempogeek (Dec 20, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> (sigh) So true. So true.
> 
> Anybody else remember a favorite toy? What about all the really safe ones like Slinky and Lawn Darts?


Geez! What memories that brings! I remember trying to make the Slinky walk down the stairs at my grandmom's house. I also had sets of slot car race sets from Tyco. Also anyone remember Ideal's T.C.R (Total Control Racing) slotless racing sets? What I wouldn't give to have that now.......Steve


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 20, 2005)

It probrably was my Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles themed christmas one year when I was 4 or 5 (maybe 6). I got alot of stuff, but I loved the Turtle Blimp, that was great.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 20, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Some aspects of growing up is kind of sad... i used to be able to spend a day running through the woods beating trees with sticks, or spend countless hours playing ball by myself or with friends. Makes you wish for the days when you could get a thrill out of skipping rocks or jumping over the waves in the ocean...



So what's stopping you?


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 20, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> So what's stopping you?



Still enjoy doing silly things, but some horrible things keep spoiling the fun... such as making a living  I try to find humor in life still... its a sad day when I don't laugh


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 20, 2005)

Board games and other physical games of all types.  We played a lot of these as a family while I grew up.  I remember the original LIFE, chess/checkers, wooden pick-up sticks, original tiddly-winks, Brio Labyrintspel (the wooden Labyrinth with metal balls), etc.  I have managed to collect vintage games exactly like the ones (exact year, brand, etc) I used to play.  I've managed to find some 30 year old games still in mint condition.  

I guess it is not the toys/games per se, but the memories these things invoke that drives my quest to collect them.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 20, 2005)

Legos.

US1 Electric Trucking.

Ricochet Racers

Anything star wars.


----------



## MartialIntent (Dec 20, 2005)

My Kuwahara BMX [right after the movie ET]. Man was I something on that! Ahhh, where did all the time go? *sighs wistfully* Hehe.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 20, 2005)

I liked action figures (the ones for girls- but I'm not going to show my age by naming a few).  I also liked things like "Lincoln Logs".  I didn't care for Barbies too much- some how they wouldn't last very long.


----------



## hemi (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh wow looking back I loved Transformers, and even the go-bots that led to the transformers. I can remember Megatron, Octomis Prime, (not sure on the spelling) he was a truck and the leader of the good guys. I remember Star Scream, Inferno, and many others. I checked into a few of them on E bay wow I wish I had kept them as they have gone way up in price. I also loved my old Atari 2600 but now love my X box hahha

I guess my true favorite was my .22cal pellet gun that I put a scope on. I had a lot of squirrel and rabbit skins because of that thing


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2005)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I didn't care for Barbies too much- some how they wouldn't last very long.


 
Funny you should mention that, as this article appeared today:
Researchers Find Barbie Is Often Mutilated



> Barbie, beware. The iconic plastic doll is often mutilated at the hands of young girls, according to research published Monday by British academics.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> I also loved my old Atari 2600 but now love my X box hahha



Does anyone remember the game _Adventure_ for the Atari 2600? It's hard for me to recall but some guy I knew had it.

You had these castles and dragons of different colors. You had to kill the dragons with the sword, open the castle with the key, and get the goblet in the castle (or something like that).

Ring any bells?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 20, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Ring any bells?


No, but it makes me think of Nintendo 64's _PONG_ the world's first tv video game...it was exciting and boring at the same time.


My faves as a kid  - The Easy Bake Oven and Creepie Crawlies


----------



## Kreth (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, my favorite toy after about age 11 was ---oh, wait, maybe I shouldn't mention it outside MT After Dark... :uhyeah:


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

What about the PC game Karateka for the early Apple 2E? You had this guy who fought different baddies until finally you had to face the warlord and his eagle. You could beat the eagle if you practiced some. 

The only way I found to beat the warlord was to slowly wear him down with a low kick. He wore a hakama and his lead leg was farthest forward. If you'd kick the edge of the hakama he'd take a very small bit of damage and back up but he'd come back to you before fully regenrating. This way you could wear him down. 

The prize was saving the princess. But if you tried to attack her for fun she'd kill you with one blow. There was no way to beat the woman.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 20, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> No, but it makes me think of Nintendo 64's _PONG_ the world's first tv video game...it was exciting and boring at the same time.



I played that a lot!  Loved it too.  I also played Snipes, a simple game that was a bit more complex than Pong.  Anyone out there remember that game?
I still have that and on occasion, will play it if I want to return to simple monochromic gaming.

- Ceicei


----------



## CanuckMA (Dec 20, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> (sigh) So true. So true.
> 
> Anybody else remember a favorite toy? What about all the really safe ones like Slinky and Lawn Darts?


 
Got you outdone. I fondly remember this one:

http://users.rcn.com/ed.ma.ultranet/dr6.jpeg
http://www.timewarptoys.com/oma1.jpg

Sure don't make toys like they used to.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 21, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> No, but it makes me think of Nintendo 64's _PONG_ the world's first tv video game...it was exciting and boring at the same time.
> 
> 
> My faves as a kid - The Easy Bake Oven and Creepie Crawlies


 
Ya know whats fun about Pong?

You can build your own Pong machine for about 6 bucks in parts from a place like American Science and Surplus.

Whee!


----------



## Kempogeek (Dec 21, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the game _Adventure_ for the Atari 2600? It's hard for me to recall but some guy I knew had it.
> 
> You had these castles and dragons of different colors. You had to kill the dragons with the sword, open the castle with the key, and get the goblet in the castle (or something like that).
> 
> Ring any bells?


Ding Ding!! I have that game as part of a plug and play Atari Joystick system. It also includes Atari classics, Missle Command, Astroids, Yar's Revenge, Circus Atari, Breakout etc. I could never get the hang of Adventure, then or now.......Steve


----------



## Navarre (Dec 22, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Ding Ding!! I have that game as part of a plug and play Atari Joystick system. It also includes Atari classics, Missle Command, Astroids, Yar's Revenge, Circus Atari, Breakout etc. I could never get the hang of Adventure, then or now.......Steve


 
Adventure, Centipede, Missile Command...Those games ROCK!!

So what's the cheapest, easiest way to get those games?


----------



## Kempogeek (Dec 22, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Adventure, Centipede, Missile Command...Those games ROCK!!
> 
> So what's the cheapest, easiest way to get those games?


I believe I got mine at Best Buy. Im sure you can find them at B.B. Circut City etc. There are alot of these Plug and Play systems all over. There's even a reproduction of the Atari 2600 consule with 40 classic games built in. The only thing different is there's no slot for the cartridge. It's also a plug and play system I believe. Good luck and have fun reliving the old days.....Steve


----------



## green meanie (Dec 22, 2005)

*The Six-Million Dollar Man!!!*

With the rocket that turned into the lab where you powered him back up by plugging him into it using the the little chip in his arm. It really REALLY doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 22, 2005)

Evel Kneivel on his motorcycle with the ramp/base that you cranked to wind him up....then off it flew!!!


----------



## Kenpodoc (Dec 23, 2005)

My Favorite toy was a lake filled with frogs, turtles and fish.  I played in and on that lake every chance I got.

Jeff


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 1, 2006)

My favorite toys:
 my stuffed animals (especially my teddy bear),
 my Barbie Dolls
     and
 my collection of My Little Ponies.

I was kind of a girly-girl.


----------



## Carol (May 1, 2006)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the game _Adventure_ for the Atari 2600? It's hard for me to recall but some guy I knew had it.
> 
> You had these castles and dragons of different colors. You had to kill the dragons with the sword, open the castle with the key, and get the goblet in the castle (or something like that).
> 
> Ring any bells?


 
Oh. My. Gosh. YES!  that was my favorite game!!!


----------



## Kacey (May 1, 2006)

Books!!!!  Followed closely by the public swimming pool.


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

Not exactly a toy....

A St. Bernard named Brandi.


----------



## terryl965 (May 1, 2006)

Silly Putty and G.I.Joes my lord where they fun.
terry


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

I also loved me BB gun!:mp5: 

Got me into plenty of trouble, though.  You would've thought that the neighbors _really_ didn't want their windows to have little holes in them?


----------



## Hand Sword (May 1, 2006)

Transformers/Gobots
GI Joes
Star wars 
Army men


----------



## crushing (May 1, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Evel Kneivel on his motorcycle with the ramp/base that you cranked to wind him up....then off it flew!!!




Oh yes.  I had one of those too.  It was great.

But my favorite would probably be my Huffy bicycle that looked like a mini-bike with it's faux gas tank.  I would ride the heck out of the trails around the neighbor hood.


----------



## Ray (May 2, 2006)

My chemistry set!  Gasoline and things that went "bang."


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2006)

TTP Motorcycles and cars.  Those things rocked!  Especially the Evil Knevil model.


----------



## Kreth (May 2, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> TTP Motorcycles and cars. Those things rocked! Especially the Evil Knevil model.


Were those the ones that had the t-handle that you pulled to rev them up?


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2006)

No, but those were wicked cool too!  They also had an Evil Knevil version of that too.

These were the one with the pump tower that you would pump and then release down the ramp.  You good get sets with ramps and barrels to jump.


----------



## Kreth (May 2, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> No, but those were wicked cool too! They also had an Evil Knevil version of that too.
> 
> These were the one with the pump tower that you would pump and then release down the ramp. You good get sets with ramps and barrels to jump.


Ah, ok. I think the other ones were SST or something similar... When they crashed the doors and hood would fly off...


----------



## Drac (May 2, 2006)

Hot Wheels in the 70's.Prior to anything by Tonka...


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2006)

This is a great post.  Brings back lots of memories!


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 4, 2006)

My fav toy ... dirt, mud puddles, and trees.

My mom said I got so dirty that I changed race in about a minute. I climbed trees, built cool dirt castles, houses, ect, and I loved playing in mud puddles .... mud pie fight!

I remember this big huge box my parents got a washer in, I believe. I played in that thing for days. I made a little fort out it.

I got stuff like barbies and stuff as gifts, but I either didn't play with them or I would destroy them.

I was such a tom-boy (still am  ).


----------



## mantis (May 4, 2006)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Related to the best Christmas present thread is this.
> 
> *What was your favorite toy as a child?*
> 
> It's probably the one you played with the most though not necessarily. It may be one that you had for a very short time but remember fondly. Unlike the Christmas thread, this toy could have come from anywhere; maybe even something you found by accident.



anything that has wheels.. could be moved by a remote control, my hand as a kid, or feet as a bigger kid...


----------



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Hands down...GI Joe.


 Yep, all those adventures I had with mine... mind you the 12" version of the toy and alllll those accessories... probably made Barbie just green with envy.  Olive drab even...  :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2006)

karatekid1975 said:
			
		

> My fav toy ... dirt, mud puddles, and trees.
> 
> My mom said I got so dirty that I changed race in about a minute. I climbed trees, built cool dirt castles, houses, ect, and I loved playing in mud puddles .... mud pie fight!
> 
> ...



You, would make a good caver :uhyeah:


----------



## Kreth (May 5, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Yep, all those adventures I had with mine... mind you the 12" version of the toy and alllll those accessories... probably made Barbie just green with envy. Olive drab even... :uhyeah:


Taken out of context, that sounds pretty twisted, eh? :uhyeah:


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 5, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> You, would make a good caver :uhyeah:


 
I went caving once with my summer camp as a kid. I can remember going in this hole in the side of a mountain, going through some "tight" spots, sliding down a little ways on slippery rocks, following the camp leader to a spot with a stream inside the mountain. As a kid, I was like "NO WAY! There's a stream in here!" Crystal clear water. It was cool.


----------



## beau_safken (May 5, 2006)

Hmmm... Lego's...  Hell ya.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 5, 2006)

My favorite toys were plastic horses, complete with saddles, bridles, fences, barns, trees etc.  Not Breyer, smaller but very detailed.  Aggravated my mom since my ranches sprawled out all over my bedroom floor.  It was the pitts to have to pick them all up for cleaning.  Later, I collected Hagen Renaker ceramic horses which all got broken, or thrown away when I left home for school.  

I liked hula hoops for the diversity of play--they made good horse harnesses!
For all that, I never had a horse.  Got close last year, but decided two dogs and two birds are enough to take care of.  TW


----------



## stone_dragone (May 5, 2006)

When I was a kid, I had this small yellow rubber knife (possibly a rubber yellow hunting knife).  I took it everywhere with me.  

Fast forward two and a half decades, I carry a similar shape, same relative size pilot survival knife (leather handle, normally part of the AIRSAVE vest inventory) everywhere I go (in uniform, anyway).

Must be a comfort thing...


----------

